# Colnago 2009 Launch



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

The pictures say all that needs to be said.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mulowe said:


> The pictures say all that needs to be said.


too funny...out of all those pix of plastic bikes, this is the one that gets me going--me want. Actually me have, but not in that color. 

<img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=144687&stc=1&d=1224525120>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

HA...me too....I want that bike


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Just a few more*

Enjoy


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

On second thought, forget the bike...I want the one on the left.....wow......


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*For all you purists*

Yes there is a bike in that last picture......


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Are yo kidding. .*



Mulowe said:


> Enjoy


Screw the bike, I'll take the F430 (coupe please) and the redhead.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

QQUIKM3 said:


> Screw the bike, I'll take the F430 (coupe please) and the redhead.


I think this was the event where you buy the bike for $250k and they give you the car for free... or something like that right?


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Free car*

250,000 for a colnago and u get that red nag in the background (Ferrari, not the girl), what an idea:thumbsup:


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Are there bikes in the pictures? 

That blonde is stunning.......

The carpet's bloody awful though...


----------

